# Which Rocks do you guys like the most on a Carpet?



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Which type of rocks do you guys like to put on top of a carpet?


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

That is one sweet carpet man. How do you grow it so lush?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

if my HC was that nice and lush, i wouldnt put anythng on top of it.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> if my HC was that nice and lush, i wouldnt put anythng on top of it.


roud:

Really, people loose sleep trying to grow a carpet that nice, loose the rocks.:smile:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya that's a beautiful carpet of HC.

Makes me want to try and grow one know!!

I wouldnt add anything!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*beautiful!*



h4n said:


> Ya that's a beautiful carpet of HC.
> 
> Makes me want to try and grow one know!!
> 
> ...


 +++1
it's beautiful, don't cover it


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I agree. Leave it be. Too pretty to cover.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

definitely one rad carpet of HC. if anything you should have put the rocks in before you planted. now i think it looks better without any rocks


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

f you gotta add rocks, the dark, almost black one is better. But like they said ^, you have a great carpet, don't hide it under rocks.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

If you do add rocks, I'd cut away an area where the rock is going to sit, that way it looks more natural.

Incredible carpet btw!!!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

No rocks. It's beautiful alone.


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone else! No rocks - it's beautiful all by itself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the contrast between the sharp looking rocks and the soft carpet. Lovely clean tank, keep up the good work.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone. Guess I'll just leave it bare. I been told that my tank lacks that special "flow" that leads the eyes to a centre piece, thought maybe some rocks would do the trick.

I really appreciate all the nice comments! 

Carpet was created with:
Flourite Black 
Flourish + Iron + Excel 
1.5 bps 
KNo3, KH2PO4, K2SO4

Old picture with Pearling action:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ...I been told that my tank lacks that special "flow" that leads the eyes to a centre piece...


Who ever told you that didn't pay attention in Drawing 101 :icon_roll

You have created that result in picture one by using the elevation on the Left and Right with the slopes/planting. My eye "flows" down the crease of the two slope straight to the heater.

This may help, while it shows an drawing exercise the rules of perspective are the same for our Aquascapes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=felys-u4nfk

You can direct the viewer's attention to were ever you like with hardscape or plants. In Aquascaping I feel that is easiest done with working from the interest point to the front of the tank.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

DogFish said:


> roud:
> 
> Really, people loose sleep trying to grow a carpet that nice, loose the rocks.:smile:



your talking about me right there. literally.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> your talking about me right there. literally.


Chad, why do you think I'm a Crypt guy? :hihi:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm thinking a cool piece of driftwood turned upside down so the points are going into the substrate a little would create a cool 'centerpiece'. 

But no. If I had a carpet so nice I would never touch the tank I'd be so nervous. 

Plus it already looks amazing. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Solo (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice carpet.

I wouldn't add any rocks to this. Maybe some driftwood?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Who ever told you that didn't pay attention in Drawing 101 :icon_roll
> 
> You have created that result in picture one by using the elevation on the Left and Right with the slopes/planting. My eye "flows" down the crease of the two slope straight to the heater.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link! Never knew about the rules of perspective, reminds me of photography class and the rules of thirds. I feel like I'm missing something in the background, I added these in the back but I'm starting to think they were label wrong. Any idea what they are?

Some of the leafs were purple on the bottom while light green on top.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


> if my HC was that nice and lush, i wouldnt put anythng on top of it.


Please forgive me, what is HC???


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

The plant that is in the picture. Hemianthus callitrichoides.


----------



## FlyingSheep (Jul 18, 2012)

You sir, need to stop that. You're making me re-consider my lifelong dream of having an underwater lawn with dwarf hair grass. That's just awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

love the carpet....*wiping drool from face*


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

FlyingSheep said:


> You sir, need to stop that. You're making me re-consider my lifelong dream of having an underwater lawn with dwarf hair grass. That's just awesome. Keep up the good work.


Hahah Love the name! There is another forum member called FlyingGirafftes. We should all unite and let our powers combine! *bust out ring.


----------



## mjalex007 (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree. Lose the rocks.


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

*Iwagumi*

Hello,

If you are wanting to go Iwagumi, then I think it's necessary to have rocks.
You have a beautiful carpet, and adding Iwagumi style rocks would look awesome. You can cut away holes with a knife or scissors and place the rock
in the substrate. I don't think the round river rocks would be the good choice though. Read up on Iwagumi and either buy or look for rocks like the examples.
I think nicely placed rocks, would add dimension and give the scape a point of reference to look at. Not to mention a beautiful looking scene.


Jeff


----------

